# 1.4 what engine with what transmission?



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

As far as going from auto to manual, I would believe that the only difference should be the flex plate/flywheel. 

There might be some sensor differences but I’m not 100% on that. Hopefully someone who has changed an engine in their Cruze will chime in with some more info for you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Engine's the same regardless of what transmission it is hooked to.

2013-2016 Limited = LUV
2011-2012 = LUJ

Basically, pulling the engine from a 2014 should be a *DIRECT* swap to your car.

May as well get the turbo too; they start throwing underboost codes constantly on the Gen 1. Replace all the plastic coolant crap (thermostat/housing, water outlet/inlet) and the water pump with new parts so it won't overheat again.


----------



## olpossum (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, guys, I really appreciate the replies.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

If I recall reading some threads on this forum, the intake MAP Sensor, or Barometer pressure sensor might be different. I think if you had the original intake from the core it would be worth trying. 

As JBlackburn mentions, engines are essentially the same. LUJ vs. LUV I think someone also mentioned one was made with more ethanol tolerant components. However, since the 1.4L GEN 1 was never released in North America with GM E85 compliance some of this information is difficult to confirm.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> If I recall reading some threads on this forum, the intake MAP Sensor, or Barometer pressure sensor might be different. I think if you had the original intake from the core it would be worth trying.
> 
> As JBlackburn mentions, engines are essentially the same. LUJ vs. LUV I think someone also mentioned one was made with more ethanol tolerant components. However, since the 1.4L GEN 1 was never released in North America with GM E85 compliance some of this information is difficult to confirm.


LUJ->LUV were where the sensors changed over.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I've never gotten the gas mileage show in JBlackburn's pics. The best I get is 27 around town & 36 on the hwy this is on both my 14 & 15 Cruzes with the 1.4 T. Is there some adjustment I need to do to get better mileage?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

susan james said:


> I've never gotten the gas mileage show in JBlackburn's pics. The best I get is 27 around town & 36 on the hwy this is on both my 14 & 15 Cruzes with the 1.4 T. Is there some adjustment I need to do to get better mileage?


Your mileage sounds normal for an automatic 1st gen. They were generally less efficient than the manuals.

To increase highway mileage, reduce speed and make sure tires are at recommended pressures or a few PSI higher. Mileage drops like a brick from 40s into 30 range on manual LT at 75+ and seemed to be at 70-72 for auto despite the lower RPM. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

